# iMac G4 à l'état d'usine



## ConilL (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour.
Je viens recemment de récuperer un iMac Tournesol sous Mac OS 9.2 (HS : Si quelqu'un peut m'aider rien qu'à trouver Documents, ce serait cool) et j'aurai besoin de le remettre à l'état d'usine, vraiment à nu car il vient d'une société de PAO et on va dire que toutes les données, je m'en tape pas mal.

Aidez-moi, SVP.
Merci .


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
efface et réinstalle le système avec les dvd d installation


----------



## ConilL (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, merci de me répondre, par contre, je n'ai aucun DVD d'installation.
Je suis en stage et le Mac était dans le grenier de mon tuteur, il me l'a refilé mais, sans rien


----------



## christophe2312boulot (26 Mai 2011)

Essaye de demander  les DVD d installe , ou bien d acheter d occasion ces DVD


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

Quant au dossier Documents, sur MacOS 9 tu stockes tes documents où tu veux.

Si tu as l'habitude d'un dossier documents, tu t'en crées un (cmd-N pour créer un nouveau dossier et tu le nommes Documents)


----------



## ConilL (26 Mai 2011)

Ok, merci .


----------

